
FB Google Easter Egg - scottlocklin
https://www.google.com/search?q=facebook+health+center+menlo+park&oq=facebook+health+center+menlo+park&aqs=chrome.0.69i59.2439j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
======
scottlocklin
I mean, it shows some poor Iraqi guy with a bloody child when I google the FB
health center.

[https://i.imgur.com/URhantv.png](https://i.imgur.com/URhantv.png)

~~~
rvz
Come on, You could just literally add a photo to this. Perhaps some people
took advantage of that feature on Google Maps.

Nice find though, but you better pray that this doesn't get flagged.

~~~
scottlocklin
A friend of mine on FB campus noticed it. I thought it was pretty funny, and
no, I didn't do it (you can add photos to a search term?).

